# Critique PT for me....



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here are some pics that I took of her today. Critique them if you can. They are hard to tell in some it was raining outside when I tried to take these pics. I do know that her feet need to be trimmed. I will trim them up on Monday. Here she is.....


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I do know about the halter mark on her face. It has been taken care of.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I cannot say much for her conformation from these pictures. I do think she stands very under herself in the back.
IMO She needs a new feeding arrangement and/or different feed. She has a big hay (or wormy?) belly (unless she is bred?) and her top line kind of fell off.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

That might be due to her dropped hip. Her hip was broken as a yearling and my vet repaired it. I couldn't get her to stand very straight as I tried to hold her and take pics at the same time. No she is not wormy she is 8 or 9 months preggo. She is due at the beginning of the new year. Just critique her the best you can then I will get better pics when it stops raining.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Why are you breeding her? Sorry but she doesn't look of the breeding quality. Can she even deliver a foal safely???


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Can I recommend a smaller halter? The current one is falling off her face. One false move and... Haha. In any event, she's got a sweet face, and if it weren't for the dropped hip, she might have a decent topline. She does stand under herself in the front and the back, has a bit of a sickle hock happening and has a low set neck and straight shoulder. She also looks like she toes out slightly on the front feet. She's nice and stocky though. What type of stallion is she bred to?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

She is bred to my stud. She can deliver safely. She has had 3 other foals with no complications. Before she got injured her original owners were going to show her in halter. Her sire did good there I think. She is an Impressive bred granddaughter. I know that it is hard to critique her because of how she is standing. She didn't really cooperate with me very well today. I will see if I can get her to stand better when my bf can help me out.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Her pics are not very flattering, that's for sure...Lol!

She has a bit long of a back, tying into a steeper sloping croup than I like; she's got sickle hocks, toes out, and is heavy on her front end. She doesn't have a very feminine head, or body really. 

Pictures that she is set up better, and groomed and haltered properly may helps some, but to be honest, she's not a mare I would breed, regardless of her breeding; she's got too many attributes that I wouldn't want to pass on...now don't hear me say that she's not an okay looking mare, but the point of breeding would be to improve on the parents, and unless the stud is extremely flawless, that just won't happen here...jmho.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Wait, you say she's Impressive bred. Have you tested her for HYPP?


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Like others have said, you might get more favourable "reviews" if she was cleaned up and standing nice and alert.  I know I am far from an expert about this, but imo from what I can tell by these photos she does not possess a conformation that I would consider favourable in terms of breeding. That's beyond the point now, though. What does the stud look like?


----------



## Twistedd (Sep 24, 2009)

I really don't think she has good enough comformation, she needs alot of feed and mare care.. IMO i really dont think you should have bred her untill she had a bit more top line and was sure she would be fit enough to have a foal by her side ..


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey guys, as much as I agree with you that breeding this mare might have been ill advised, what's done is done, so let's all just congratulate her owner and hope the baby turns out happy and healthy. Also, we don't know the mare or the stud, and she might be far more attractive in person when she's all warm and fuzzy and she's cleaned up and her nose is kissable, so let's not be too down her.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for the feedback. I knew that putting her here to be critiqued I knew that I was going to get more negative replys than positive but anyhow thanks once again. Like I said before she got hurt she was very pretty to look at and even had a show career set before her. Her dropped hip has a lot to do with how she stands. I have a pic of her of when she was a foal and she was very nice standing. I might be able to post that pic of her. To me she is nice enough to breed all of her foals have been correct and I know that one even went and had a show career. She is bred to my paint stud. Mediocre maybe by some people but what I know about the stud I believe that it will be a good match. My vet wanted to breed to him even before he was registered and that was when he was 18 months old. To me my vets opinion is what matters to me. She bred this mare to her stud and had some beautiful foals by her. Her disposition alone I think makes her worthy to be bred. It was never her fault that she got hurt. I know people that breed their stallion due to injury even if they never showed. When she drops her foal I will post pics of it.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

This mare is fit to have a foal. When I got her from my vet she was exposed to her stud but wasn't in heat enough to catch. So we bred her to our stud. She has gained weight since being in foal. Yes she is HYPP N/N. My vet gave the all clear. I had her do a breeding check on her to make sure she was in good shape and of good weight to carry and deliver a foal. I have been breeding horses for the past 5 years. No I do not breed my mares every year actually when PT foals this year she will not be exposed again until 2011 in the spring. I breed for winter foals as close to the new year as possible. I try to be as responsible as possible when it comes to my mares. They also get very good care while pregnant and all the way through the weaning process.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I think she needs a bit more weight and a good grooming.

She has a sweet face though.  

Good luck on your foal.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree on the grooming. Usually she is left outside and I only bring them in when it gets really cold. Most of the time she is left to herself both of the broodmares are. I take a greater part in their pregnancy as they are nearing the end. I start when they are 5 months out before they foal then I start them on mare and foal feed a half a scoop in the morning then they are turned outside and I don't bring them back in until the next morning feeding. I give them all there shots. Just curious though why do you all think that she is underweight. You can not see her ribs and the only way to feel them is to press on her sides. How much more weight do you all think that she needs to gain? She weighs right now with the weight tape 1100 lbs.


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

I think shes nice enough, can i ask why you have cut her tail off tho? I haven't seen this before?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I cut her tail because she was covered in cockaburrs. I tried to comb them out but it was tangled really bad so I cut her tail to get them out. I know it makes her look like a yearling because of this. It will grow in time. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Patches457 (Dec 3, 2009)

I Would Not Consider Her Great Brood Mare Quality Either. I See No Reason To Pass Along Some Of The Traits She Has In An Already Crowded Foal Market. I Can See Past The Halter & Dirt A Clean Mare Doesnt Make Much Difference For Conformation And Bloodlines. Its A Over Bred Line. But Congratulations On This Foal & Hope He/She Is Happy And Healthy. She Is A Cute Mare, I Just See No Reason To Use Her As A Brood Mare. I Also Agree She Could Use Weight On Her Top Line Especially Before She Foals =-)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I hate to say it, but that horse looks rather sickly...

She needs some GOOD feed and a deworming program


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Guys you can't get any better than legends mare and foal feed. She is wormed every 12 weeks. The thing about the foal is this I already have people interested in it even before it hits the ground. I still don't know why everyone thinks she is underweight. How much more weight does she need? How do you go about getting weight on the topline?


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I suck at critique but I can say she's adorable =D


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Im sure she looks much better when she is clean and has some of her warm and fuzzy going on... 

Im going to pass on a critique. With her deformity, I cant tell enough about how it affects her whole body... so ya.

I think she is a cutie, you should post some pictures of her all cleaned up and trimmed...


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Alright I will do that. Right now it is to cold to wash her. I can only wash my horses outside. Thank you Honeysuga.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

No problem, you don't have to wash her even, just give her a good brushies and she will look worlds better...


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks I will do that.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Sometimes its more than good feed and de-worming. 
I see now you said she is preggers, that gives her more of an excuse 
If there is _*possibly*_ a worm question, however, do a 5 day double dose of Safeguard. EVERY new horse here gets this and my herd is done every hard freeze (January). 
Feed wise, perhaps she needs a better quality of hay or more hay? Grain doesn't help if the hay is bad or if there is not enough of it. Also I have never been a fan of mare & foal feeds, I personally prefer Purina Equine SR or Triple Crown SR for mares in foal, foals, rescues, hard keepers alike. 
Also try some beet pulp, that really really helps with getting weight up where you want it. I'd work her up to two 3qt scoops of Senior feed & 1 3 qt scoop beet pulp, TWICE daily. Combine with good hay and plenty of it, one flake a day of pure alfalfa or some soaked cubes. 

Here is an example for you, this was a rescue (More or less, not in terrible condition) mare. I never found worms, we assumed she was wormy judging by her looks but she may not have been. She did complete the Safeguard power dose and we found nothing. She came from a home who fed her one 3qt scoop of feed twice daily and she had access to round bales 24/7 yet she looked like this...


















When she came here she worked up to free choice square hay (Much better quality than her old hay at her previous home) and the same feed I suggested for your girl. This was her ONE MONTH later...









That should show you what I mean about weight on her topline, her before photos remind me a lot of what your mare looks like.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks New Image. I am feeding her a bale a day of timothy and orchard grass hay wtih some alfalfa cubes and 2 qts feed scoop 2x daily of mare and foal feed. Your best estimate how much weight does she need on her topline? I will see about the worming that you do. Do you know if it is safe for preggars?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Safeguard is very safe. I believe its recommended to do with foals as well or perhaps it was just before foaling? In either case you can google search Safeguard power dose. I follow the "Safeguard Chart" which has always done very well for us here. 

Hard to say how much, pounds wise/a number figure, she could use on her topline. Its always harder in late pregnancy and _*really*_ hard after foaling to get the weight up there. I really recommended the Triple Crown Senior if you can find it. Beet Pulp. Max E Glo Rice Bran is great to. Sometimes a simple 1/2 cup of corn oil (Be very slow in building up to that amount) works wonders in addition.

It should be pretty easy to see when she starts to get her weight back up where it belongs, which is why I posted the comparison pictures. Just watch for a round butt and her spine rather than sticking up a little to be enclosed in fat and dip down a bit - or be very level depending on the horse!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks I will try to find the rice bran.


----------

